# Opening Day



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

March 1 is first day to fish for stripers in the back bays...who will be out there?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Weather permitin I'll be at my spot.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Rain in the mid 30's, going to be tough out there.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I wont but Sunday just means the rods and tackle go back into my pipe tube on my work truck!! Hope my boss doesn't read this!!!

Rich


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

anyone go ut (I didn't) looks like a few keepers were caught


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Haven't heard of a fish caught yet this year, water still too cold.


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

keepers have been caught...I know a few of the tackle shops that have a contest have paid out their prizes already


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I heard a few were caught in North Wildowood but that can't be coonfirmed.


----------

